# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  What's the deal with Salmonella on everything?

## ChooseLiberty

Seriously. 

Tomatoes, peanut butter, pistachios, etc. 

These are things that don't grow Salmonella naturally.  Are there illegal aliens working in the plants getting their poop on the food or is this just a fake crisis to make more oppressive laws?

E Coli on spinach?  Illegals wiping their butt with the spinach in the field? WTF is going on with this stuff?

----------


## Johnnybags

> Seriously. 
> 
> Tomatoes, peanut butter, pistachios, etc. 
> 
> These are things that don't grow Salmonella naturally.  Are there illegal aliens working in the plants getting their poop on the food or is this just a fake crisis to make more oppressive laws?
> 
> E Coli on spinach?  Illegals wiping their butt with the spinach in the field? WTF is going on with this stuff?


outlaw small farms

----------


## Kludge

> Illegals wiping their butt with the spinach in the field?


.......


Really?

----------


## dannno

Wow, as far as illegals, I grew up within walking distance of the biggest illegal settlement in Southern California and my parents always bought veggies at local vegetable stands and I never got sick from the veggies.. it isn't the friggin illegals, they've been here forever and this is new.

Haven't you noticed it is the big corporate food companies who are screwing up? This way they get federal regulation which screws over small farms, so it benefits them immensely to screw up and then push for regulation. Or potentially they could just add salmonella on purpose and they would still benefit from the added regulation.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Educated guess.

Those are microbes from "poop".  

Spinach doesn't grow Salmonella naturally.   

AND WHY HAS THIS JUST STARTED IN THE LAST FEW YEARS.

NEVER HEARD OF SALMONELLA AND E COLI ON PLANTS BEFORE A FEW YEARS AGO.

SERIOUSLY.  WTF?




> .......
> 
> 
> Really?

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Ok.  Maybe that's a little bombastic on the illegals.  

Point is - there's poop on vegetables.  

There didn't used to be poop on vegetables.




> Wow, as far as illegals, I grew up within walking distance of the biggest illegal settlement in Southern California and my parents always bought veggies at local vegetable stands and I never got sick from the veggies.. it isn't the friggin illegals, they've been here forever and this is new.
> 
> Haven't you noticed it is the big corporate food companies who are screwing up? This way they get federal regulation which screws over small farms, so it benefits them immensely to screw up and then push for regulation. Or potentially they could just add salmonella on purpose and they would still benefit from the added regulation.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

It's corporate biological warfare for profit.  Just like when Montsanto was caught deliberately contaminating crops with pollen from their GM strains.  These scumbags will do anything for control and making a buck.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I SMELL SUSHI!!!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmonella

"Salmonella can survive for weeks outside a living body. They have been found in dried excrement after over 2.5 years. Sunlight (ultraviolet radiation) accelerates their demise; they perish after being heated to 55 degrees C for one hour, or to 60 degrees C for half an hour. To protect against salmonella infection, it is recommended that food be heated for at least ten minutes at 75 degrees C (temperature at the center).  The bacteria are not destroyed by freezing. Salmonella die rapidly in acid media, and common disinfectants destroy them within a few minutes."

Now ask yourself - how are peanuts and pistachios processed?

-t

----------


## fedup100

I smell false flag poisoning to get your garden banned!

----------


## RSLudlum

_Answer:_  Corporations have become more and more reliant on the incompetent FDA for safety of their foods.   Pretty much the same as the banks and the FDIC as a backstop.

----------


## tmosley

Birds have Salmonella as part of their natural intestinal flora.  Birds $#@! on various products.  Add mechanical processing, which spreads the infection around, and you've got a lot of infected produce.

It's much like buying ground beef from a butcher shop vs frozen from a grocery store.  They combine it all together to save money, and you end up with an inferior, possibly contaminated product.

Of course, those same methods do a lot of good.  People can afford more meat than they would otherwise be able to eat thanks to such techniques.  I personally like to buy local (locavore style), but I can see both the advantages and disadvantages in either method of production.

Sadly, government corruption easily taints mechanized operations rather than small farms...

----------


## satchelmcqueen

someones $#@!ting on our food.

----------


## SeedsOfChange

Danno, I agree with what you said.  I never heard of salmonella affecting fresh vegetables years ago.   

Also, the foods that have been affected by the salmonella scares are healthy and nutritious foods.  By creating the 'problem' with salmonella, they can offer the 'solution' to irradiate the fresh produce which depletes vitamins and enzymes in the foods.  Turning healthy food into Frankenfood.

More and more foods are being irradiated now and I have heard that most all fresh produce may one day be subject to irradiation!  

More reasons to have a home garden.

----------


## Working Poor

> someones $#@!ting on our food.



Yea the government agencies

----------


## Agent CSL

It's not a conspiracy. They use manure, mostly cow and chicken manure, to fertilize everything. Cow manure contains E.Coli (as does every manure), and chicken manure contains salmonella. Smart, old-time farmers used to plow the manure into the soil and let it sit, then they would plant seeds. Since this is time-consuming the big companies thought "hey, let's spray it on everything."

I'm sure you've traveled across a valley and seen those sprinkler-looking systems spraying the crops. Well, there's your manure and fertilizer, being sprayed all over the crop.

It's not a mystery or a conspiracy, rather very bad farming and cleaning processes.

----------


## LittleLightShining

> I SMELL SUSHI!!!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmonella
> 
> "Salmonella can survive for weeks outside a living body. They have been found in dried excrement after over 2.5 years. Sunlight (ultraviolet radiation) accelerates their demise; they perish after being heated to 55 degrees C for one hour, or to 60 degrees C for half an hour. To protect against salmonella infection, it is recommended that food be heated for at least ten minutes at 75 degrees C (temperature at the center).  The bacteria are not destroyed by freezing. Salmonella die rapidly in acid media, and common disinfectants destroy them within a few minutes."
> 
> Now ask yourself - how are peanuts and pistachios processed?
> 
> -t


Good question. Very good question.

----------


## andrewh817

> It's not a mystery or a conspiracy, rather very bad farming and cleaning processes.


More government regulation is obviously going to be their solution for this but it's impossible to enforce so many farmers with good cleaning processes will suffer from this.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> It's not a conspiracy. They use manure, mostly cow and chicken manure, to fertilize everything. Cow manure contains E.Coli (as does every manure), and chicken manure contains salmonella. Smart, old-time farmers used to plow the manure into the soil and let it sit, then they would plant seeds. Since this is time-consuming the big companies thought "hey, let's spray it on everything."
> 
> I'm sure you've traveled across a valley and seen those sprinkler-looking systems spraying the crops. Well, there's your manure and fertilizer, being sprayed all over the crop.
> 
> It's not a mystery or a conspiracy, rather very bad farming and cleaning processes.


Indeed!

When there is an outbreak, government "watchdogs" only trace it back to the packaged "food". To trace it back to the actual source (ALWAYS a government subsidized high density feedlot) would only take a few hours (or minutes) of extra work, but it would destroy our industrialized "food" system and widespread foodborne illness would be a thing of the past.

Regular e-coli is harmless--possibly even beneficial. The strain that kills is e-coli 0157:H7. Grain-fed ruminants are the only source of this strain. (Possibly, Monsanto's genetic engineering created it in the first place, but that is unconfirmed)

----------


## Meatwasp

Hush up on the poop! I almost quit drinking milk when I heard it had pus and blood in it.

----------


## pcosmar

> Hush up on the poop! I almost quit drinking milk when I heard it had pus and blood in it.


I know what is in Hot Dogs, I still eat them. 

I have no doubt that this is an effort to push more *Agenda 21* regulations. The only ones that would benefit are corporate interests.

----------


## Meatwasp

> I know what is in Hot Dogs, I still eat them. 
> 
> I have no doubt that this is an effort to push more *Agenda 21* regulations. The only ones that would benefit are corporate interests.


I would rather eat  bear then a hot dog..  Park bears taste great. Ha!
How did your pumpkin patch work last year. We had so much smoke here nothing did good except the tomatos

----------


## dannno

> Hush up on the poop! I almost quit drinking milk when I heard it had pus and blood in it.


Why didn't you just switch to organic?

----------


## Meatwasp

[QUOTE=dannno;2055718]Why didn't you just switch to organic?

Too expensive. I had my goats at one time but never again. Every cougar in the wilderness were after them.

----------

